
How To Read Code - ronnier
http://omergertel.com/2010/07/04/how-to-read-code/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Regurgitate+%28Re%C2%B7gur%C2%B7gi%C2%B7tate+%28n%29%29
======
alttab
The error seems to be in the last printf statement, where the format string
doesn't match the number of v_args.

Kinda missed the point of the post, but I don't think the article said
anything.

